# Looking for life instruction book



## BrianUpstateNY (Oct 28, 2020)

Greetings everyone. A short bit about me. I have been separated from my life partner for just about a month. Some days are good, some not so. I have been in online counseling for three months and I search around for help with questions I may have. This is the first forum I have signed on to. I read a few posts that seemed to hold true so I figured I would join. I look forward to some good discussion here.
Stay safe and happy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome. I'm glad you've been in online counseling. Just be sure they're a licensed psychologist. 

If you'd like to tell this forum some of your story and how you're feeling and any questions you might have, a lot of us would be happy to offer you our experience and opinions, or just listen so you have a good place to vent.


----------

